


	Create an MP3 player with Adobe Flex
 - phyxx
http://www.brighthub.com/hubfolio/matthew-casperson/articles/55003.aspx

======
dotandimet
The link goes to an article called "Using the Flex ProgressBar". The article
about creating an MP3 Player is here:
[http://www.brighthub.com/hubfolio/matthew-
casperson/articles...](http://www.brighthub.com/hubfolio/matthew-
casperson/articles/54989.aspx)

